# Corriere: "E se il Covid non finisse mai? Democrazia, virtù civiche, cosa cambia."



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.

"E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile. 
Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
Lo schema culturale che ha prevalso nei commenti sulla pandemia a partire dal marzo del 2020 è stato quello dei cicli di morte e rinascita. Stiamo attraversando un momento di tenebra – ci siamo detti – ma non dobbiamo disperare perché nessuna notte è infinita. Ma forse non è così. Viviamo in emergenza continua, già con i cambiamenti climatici.
E allora se l’emergenza sanitaria dovesse cronicizzarsi, come si sono cronicizzate quella ambientale e quella migratoria, si accentuerà la tendenza, già in atto, verso forme di potere politico sorte dalla progressiva sospensione o cancellazione delle consuetudini democratiche. La globalizzazione in atto dal 900 sembra fallire.
Secondo, la fiducia nelle virtù civiche (mascherine, distanziamento, riduzione domestica dei consumi energetici, apertura all’altro da noi etc.) dovrà cedere il passo alla speranza nella soluzione scientifico-tecnologica delle emergenze.
Consapevoli che un’epoca è finita, un’altra è cominciata, prepariamoci ad affrontarla con spirito di adattamento a livello di specie."


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...



Vai, cominciamo a tirare fuori la suppostona, quella definitiva.

Finita.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

Che schifosi. Spero il peggio per tutti, veramente. Odiatemi pure.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Si stanno verificando reiterati tentativi di accentramento del potere nelle mani di pochi. Una oligarchia di fatto neppure votata dai cittadini, imposta dall'alta finanza che non prelude nulla di buono.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che schifosi. Spero il peggio per tutti, veramente. Odiatemi pure.


Ha segnato pure Cacanoglu


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Che il covid potrebbe diventare endemico lo si dice già da un anno. Avanti il prossimo allarmismo.
Scurati peggio di Crisanti, pessimismo e fastidio.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


L'italia finisce con un fiore.

Era la paura un pò di tutti ma nemmeno tanto remota.
Del resto i raffreddori li mai sconfitti qualcuno?
Oggi ne abbiamo uno che uccide gentilmente donatoci dalla Cina.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vai, cominciamo a tirare fuori la suppostona, quella definitiva.
> 
> Finita.


Ohhh, cominciano a buttare giù la maschera?
I covidi boyz anti complotti che dicono?

È ovvio che sia finita caro mio


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si stanno verificando reiterati tentativi di accentramento del potere nelle mani di pochi. Una oligarchia di fatto neppure votata dai cittadini, imposta dall'alta finanza che non prelude nulla di buono.


Siete tutto gombloddisdih1!1!1! Ma davvero pensate ci sia un ordine mondiale che vuole tutto questo? A chi giova? Fanno tutti così ecc
multicit.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Verrà tutto accolto senza battere ciglione, per paura del covid.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ohhh, cominciano a buttare giù la maschera?
> I covidi boyz anti complotti che dicono?
> 
> È ovvio che sia finita caro mio



Che dicono. Eh, che dicono.

Tu ne vedi qui? Sono tutti occupati, cose urgenti, adesso non possono. Ma vedrai che già da domattina si torna a vivere nella perfetta normalità, "ma io adesso scorreggio uguale a prima!!! ehhhh!!!!"

Mi strapperei i denti di bocca, guarda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siete tutto gombloddisdih1!1!1! Ma davvero pensate ci sia un ordine mondiale che vuole tutto questo? A chi giova? Fanno tutti così ecc
> multicit.


Altro aspetto evidente è che stanno togliendo diritti un po' alla volta. Dal green pass ora siamo passati al super green pass. Così facendo evitano la rivolta, ma la temperatura sta salendo lo stesso.


----------



## livestrong (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Siete tutto gombloddisdih1!1!1! Ma davvero pensate ci sia un ordine mondiale che vuole tutto questo? A chi giova? Fanno tutti così ecc
> multicit.


da che mondo è mondo il potere è controllato da chi detiene la ricchezza: direi che basterebbe possedere un minimo di conoscenza storica per riconoscerlo. La democrazia diretta concettualmente non è mai esistita nè tantomeno è applicabile su vasta scala, anche perchè, tra le altre cose, servirebbero limiti stringenti alle capacità produttive delle multinazionali (che peraltro manco dovrebbero esistere probabilmente nell'ottica di un mondo puramente democratico). 
Mi chiedo in che mondo abbia vissuto finora chi si stupisce di certi provvedimenti. D'altro canto, far i bastian contrari, su internet così come nella vita "reale", è un esercizio del tutto fine a sè stesso, utile probabilmente solo a gonfiare il proprio ego, che per carità non fa mai male.
Fa paura rendersi conto che in realtà non abbiamo voce in capitolo in praticamente nulla di macro, ma prima ce ne si rende conto e meglio si sta. Per quanto mi riguarda ho smesso del tutto di interessarmi di politica e di questioni pubbliche proprio per questo motivo. 
Buttiamo giù sta pillola amara del vaccino e andiamo avanti, così come abbiamo accettato senza colpo ferire (e anzi abbracciandola pienamente) l'introduzione dello smartphone per farci rendere target ancor più sensibili alle pubblicità, piuttosto che la virtualità del denaro o le cryptovalute e tante altre robe.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Se ne parlava nell'altro topic dopo le ripugnanti dichiarazioni di Monti.
Vedo che stanno gettando le basi ora anche con la propaganda dei media.
Si va verso la fine definitiva della libertà individuale e credo anche della democrazia.

Si usa la paura per condizionare il popolo.
Si fa credere che l'unica cura o soluzione sia quella in possesso di un soggetto (un partito, un governo, uno stato).
Si convincono le persone che per la loro sicurezza è necessaria una limitazione delle libertà e dei diritti e che per il loro bene è necessario uno stato autoritario.
Si attribuiscono le colpe a un gruppo di persone, una minoranza, dipinta come colpevole e pericolosa,m da discriminare e, infine, eliminare.
Larga parte della gente, che crede ciecamente a media e istituzioni, baratta ben contenta libertà e diritti all'amorevole stato/governo padre e padrone che è così buono e così generoso da adoperarsi per la loro sicurezza e per proteggerli dal male e da quei pochi maledetti che minano il "benessere collettivo".

È così che nascono le dittature.
È così che è successo in passato ed è cosa talmente nota e ovvia che viene usata anche in opere cinematogratiche e letterarie per descrivere realtà alternative e futuri distopici. 

Se la massa accetterà ciò che sta succedendo un giorno non molto lontano chi ci sarà ancora non saprà più nemmeno cosa significa la parola libertà o, peggio, avrà adottato un nuovo significato dato che già oggi la manipolazione agisce persino a ridefinire significati di termini fino a oggi molto chiari.
L'Europa, in particolare stati con un popolo predisposto come l'Italia, sarà governata da regimi e i cittadini saranno come servi, a cui verrà concesso qualche svago per convincerli di essere "liberi", che potranno probabilmente lavorare solo per multinazionali (Draghi e altri avevano già dato avvisaglie anche su questo manifestando il loro disgusto e disprezzo per il tessuto economico italiano auspicando la fine della piccola e media imprenditoria).


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ma va là, sto articolo l'ha scritto sicuramente un novax fascista complottista terrapiattisti 5gsta, i vaccini ci hanno riportato alla vita di prima in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma va là, sto articolo l'ha scritto sicuramente un novax fascista complottista terrapiattisti 5gsta, i vaccini ci hanno riportato alla vita di prima in tutto e per tutto.


E' tornata la normalità. -spot-


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se ne parlava nell'altro topic dopo le ripugnanti dichiarazioni di Monti.
> Vedo che stanno gettando le basi ora anche con la propaganda dei media.
> Si va verso la fine definitiva della libertà individuale e credo anche della democrazia.
> 
> ...


Secondo me qualcuno si sveglierà, ovviamente quando sarà troppo tardi per tornare indietro, appena verrà approvata l'abolizione della proprietà privata. Spero si muova qualcosa anche quando gli assistenti sociali inizieranno a portar via i figli a chi non li vaccina e/o li toglie da scuola. Ma con gente che invoca 100 dosi con immensa gioia, gente che prega per 10 anni di Covid per tener lì draghi, chi già oggi invoca "solo 15gg di locchedaun"... Insomma, non ho proprio speranze in questo porcile di paese


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' tornata la normalità. -spot-


Ogni volta che leggo sta frase, e purtroppo c'è davvero qualcuno convinto ti di ciò, mi sale la pressione


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo sta frase, e purtroppo c'è davvero qualcuno convinto ti di ciò, mi sale la pressione


Se il solito malpensante, cieco , ottuso.
Ma possibile che non la vedi la normalità?
Aperitivo c'è , palestra c'è, ristorante c'è, stadio c'è.
E' vita.

Tutto come prima.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcuno si sveglierà, ovviamente quando sarà troppo tardi per tornare indietro, appena verrà approvata l'abolizione della proprietà privata. Spero si muova qualcosa anche quando gli assistenti sociali inizieranno a portar via i figli a chi non li vaccina e/o li toglie da scuola. Ma con gente che invoca 100 dosi con immensa gioia, gente che prega per 10 anni di Covid per tener lì draghi, chi già oggi invoca "solo 15gg di locchedaun"... Insomma, non ho proprio speranze in questo porcile di paese


Avevo scordato, tra i pensieri dominanti e le cose importanti di chi "l'ha fatto per gli altri", andare a sciare o si fa una strage  dova diavolo può andare un paese così


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Avevo scordato, tra i pensieri dominanti e le cose importanti di chi "l'ha fatto per gli altri", andare a sciare o si fa una strage  dova diavolo può andare un paese così


"Se per kolpa dei no vacs non posso andare a sciare neanke quest'anno, spakko botilia e ammazzo familiah".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altro aspetto evidente è che stanno togliendo diritti un po' alla volta. Dal green pass ora siamo passati al super green pass. Così facendo evitano la rivolta, ma la temperatura sta salendo lo stesso.


Certo questa cosa è preoccupante…
Si comprime a poco a poco ogni diritto sotto la bandiera del bene comune e della lotta alla pandemia. Riva mai vista


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

*Basta con i flame. Restate on topic. *


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altro aspetto evidente è che stanno togliendo diritti un po' alla volta. Dal green pass ora siamo passati al super green pass. Così facendo evitano la rivolta, ma la temperatura sta salendo lo stesso.


Devo andarmi a cercare l'articolo perchè ora non ricordo chi disse sta cosa, ma il concetto lo ricordo benissimo "bisogna eliminare la concezione di libertà individuale anche dai dizionari"


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2021)

Non dico non finisca mai ma non finisce per ora...siamo continuamente punto e daccapo...sembra infinita questa pandemia...vai a capire se è solo colpa dei non vaccinati che propagano il virus o c'è altro.


----------



## Kayl (28 Novembre 2021)

Quando la classe media sarà completamente spremuta e in mezzo alla strada finirà, perché non converrà piu. La cosa ridicola è che la gente non abbia ancora capito che a sto mondo tutto è motivato dai soldi, TUTTO. È da così da quando esiste l’uomo.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Novembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Non dico non finisca mai ma non finisce per ora...siamo continuamente punto e daccapo...sembra infinita questa pandemia...vai a capire se è solo colpa dei non vaccinati che propagano il virus o c'è altro.


Credi veramente a ciò che scrivi o è solo per sentito dire, veramente passa anche la voglia di rispondere


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> Non dico non finisca mai ma non finisce per ora...siamo continuamente punto e daccapo...sembra infinita questa pandemia...vai a capire se è solo colpa dei non vaccinati che propagano il virus o c'è altro.



Ma va la colpa è di Xi Jinping che vuole mettere in ginocchio le nostre economie e rilascia le varianti.

Però attenzione, è d' accordo anche con Draghi ecc perche vogliono instaurare una dittatura dove tutti dobbiamo restare chiusi in casa per sempre. 

Attenzione, qualcuno di questi però è pure d' accordo con Facebook per fare il metaverso visto che non usciremo mai più e anche con Amazon che ci porterà i prodotti a casa.

Poi da qualche parte devi anche infilarci le case farmaceutiche che per forza devono essere d' accordo pure loro con qualcuno, altrimenti a chi li vendono i vaccini?

Comunque non prendere tutto per oro colato, l' ho scritta cosi come mi ricordo, fattela spiegare meglio da chi ha capito tutto 

È troppo incasinata la situazione, per me non la sanno raccontare tutte precisa nemmeno i complottari


----------



## GP7 (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va la colpa è di Xi Jinping che vuole mettere in ginocchio le nostre economie e rilascia le varianti.
> 
> Però attenzione, è d' accordo anche con Draghi ecc perche vogliono instaurare una dittatura dove tutti dobbiamo restare chiusi in casa per sempre.
> 
> ...


Da qui a "è solo colpa dei non vaccinati" ci sono n-mila livelli in mezzo. Ma al popolino fa comodo pensare sia quella virgolettata la versione corretta.


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Credi veramente a ciò che scrivi o è solo per sentito dire, veramente passa anche la voglia di rispondere


a cosa ti riferisci


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Il covid è diventato un'arma mediatica, serve ai giornalisti per imporre il regime sanitario in cui ci troviamo con l'arma del terrorismo.
Basta con il terrore, aprite gli occhi


----------



## Prealpi (28 Novembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> a cosa ti riferisci


Scusa, veramente con tutto il rispetto possibile, ma come si fa a scrivere "è tutta colpa dei non vaccinati" mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona possa solo credere che la colpa sia di..non riesco proprio a capire


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Questa è appunto la cacciata apocalittica che non succederà.. Semplicemente si era stati troppo ottimistico pensando in due anni di liberarci di tutto ma se ne uscirà, la medicina e la tecnologia alla fine ci permetteranno di vincere come è sempre successo, l'incertezza sta nei tempi che serviranno


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Da qui a "è solo colpa dei non vaccinati" ci sono n-mila livelli in mezzo. Ma al popolino fa comodo pensare sia quella virgolettata la versione corretta.



A questo punto, se faranno ancora qualche stronzata tipo mascherine all' aperto o lockdown, è evidentissimo che purtroppo i vaccini hanno perso la loro efficacia.
Anche io ti dico che chi non vuole vaccinarsi sbaglia, ma da qui ad organizzare una caccia alle streghe ce ne passa come ben dici.

Come in tutte le cose, ci sono 3000 sfumature in mezzo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa è appunto la cacciata apocalittica che non succederà.. Semplicemente si era stati troppo ottimistico pensando in due anni di liberarci di tutto ma se ne uscirà, la medicina e la tecnologia alla fine ci permetteranno di vincere come è sempre successo, l'incertezza sta nei tempi che serviranno


È evidente purtroppo.
E te lo dico io che ero il primo ad essere ottimista dopo che hanno trovato il vaccino.
Comunque vediamo, su sta variante si sa solo che saremo meno coperti.
Non mi stupirei se venisse fuori che è meno pericolosa o addirittura avremo un grado di copertura più basso ma comunque sufficiente

O magari ci sterminerà tutti, ma non parrebbe al momento 

Vediamo che accade a questo punto, chettedevodì


----------



## Love (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, veramente con tutto il rispetto possibile, ma come si fa a scrivere "è tutta colpa dei non vaccinati" mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona possa solo credere che la colpa sia di..non riesco proprio a capire


Ho scritto vai a vedere se è colpa dei non vaccinati o c'è altro...non ho mai detto è tutta colpa dei non vaccinati al 100/100


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Credere che sia il covid a decretare il fallimento totale del modello democratico occidentale secondo me è poco credibile.
Al massimo si puo dire che il covid sia la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso, ma il fallimento sistemico e il degrado progressivo sono in atto dal post Reagan.
Noi semplicemente raccogliamo i frutti di quello che i nostri padri hanno seminato: quelli capaci erano i nostri nonni...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credere che sia il covid a decretare il fallimento totale del modello democratico occidentale secondo me è poco credibile.
> Al massimo si puo dire che il covid sia la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso, ma il fallimento sistemico e il degrado progressivo sono in atto dal post Reagan.
> Noi semplicemente raccogliamo i frutti di quello che i nostri padri hanno seminato: quelli capaci erano i nostri nonni...



Eh, visto?

Concordo, più che un mega complotto che si esce pazzi solo a descriverlo, è semplicemente la tipica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.

Voglio dire, lo sapevamo già prima no?
È sempre stato palese che il sistema economico>sociale moderno sta in piedi con un equilibrio precarissimo e inseguendo il mito della crescita infinita.

Bastava un nonnulla per far venire tutti i nodi al pettine.

Senza andare a scomodare i massimi sistemi.


----------



## Djici (28 Novembre 2021)

I complotisti sono fantastici....
Prima di tutto criticano fortemente i politici e scienziati che dicevano che tra poco sarebbe tutto finito grazie al vaccino e avremo vinto la guerra.
E poi criticano chi ipotizza una situazione dove la guerra la perdiamo.

Dai si fa più presto a dire che si critica a prescindere.

Io se devo criticare qualcosa direi che non mi è piaciuto il modo in cui politici e scienziati hanno mischiato fatti oggetivi, previsioni matematiche, opinioni personali e speranze.
Le 4 cose sono molto differenti e ogni volta avrebbero dovuto dire in che categoria rientravano le loro sparate.

Purtroppo penso che si sono comportati come i politici : frasi ad effetto e screditare il "concorrente".


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Ma infatti le possibilità che il covid non sparisca sono concrete.
Per questo bisogna puntare sulle cure e "convivere" con il virus, per questo servono regole non troppo limitative della libertà, più facili da accettare per un tempo più lungo.
Per dimenticarci del problema dobbiamo arrivare al punto che la mortalità e il ricorso agli ospedali arrivino a livelli paragonabili all'influenza.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inquietante e apocalittico articolo del Corriere della Sera, sull'eventualità di "un inverno senza fine" con una pandemia che continuerà all'infinito.
> 
> "E non dovesse mai finire? Abbiamo a lungo evitato di dare voce a questa nostra paura impronunciabile.
> Ammoniti a non farlo da un senso di responsabilità misto a scaramantiche proibizioni, abbiamo taciuto. Forse, però, è giunto il momento di confessare: non è forse vero che, mentre entra il terzo inverno di pandemia, si fa strada in noi il pensiero di un inverno senza fine?
> ...


Il sogno bagnato di molti che diviene realtà. 
Non è questione di "se", ma di quanto tempo ci metteranno a portare a termine il piano.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Novembre 2021)

Di certo non si può pensare che la colpa sia dei novax che sono un infinitesima parte della popolazione. Basta sapere un pò di medicina o comprendere ciò che viene spiegato per capire che un virus respiratorio molto semplice come questo e quindi molto contagioso è quasi impossibile da estirpare e continua a mutare. Bisogna solo cercare di arginarlo e prevenirlo per questo distanziamento mascherine vaccinazioni ecc ecc è tutto molto semplice ma chi non vuol capire non capirà mai.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma va la colpa è di Xi Jinping che vuole mettere in ginocchio le nostre economie e rilascia le varianti.
> 
> Però attenzione, è d' accordo anche con Draghi ecc perche vogliono instaurare una dittatura dove tutti dobbiamo restare chiusi in casa per sempre.
> 
> ...


Hai un'idea chiarissima del concetto di corruzione e rispetto dei ruoli istituzionali, complimenti. Sicuramente Zuckerberg e Draghi si sono passati valigette in pelle piene di contanti  ma non te ne faccio una colpa, perché non capire assolutamente niente di finanza implica non solo non capire certe dinamiche, ma non riuscire neanche a immaginarsele.


----------



## Butcher (28 Novembre 2021)

Purtroppo non tutti capiscono Orwell.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hai un'idea chiarissima del concetto di corruzione e rispetto dei ruoli istituzionali, complimenti. Sicuramente Zuckerberg e Draghi si sono passati valigette in pelle piene di contanti  ma non te ne faccio una colpa, perché non capire assolutamente niente di finanza implica non solo non capire certe dinamiche, ma non riuscire neanche a immaginarsele.



Gombloddish!

Spiegami la verità tu, ti prego!

E occhio, io stesso potrei essere pagato dalle elite per fare questa recita e convincere la gente che non esistono.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gombloddish!
> 
> Spiegami la verità tu, ti prego!
> 
> E occhio, io stesso potrei essere pagato dalle elite per fare questa recita e convincere la gente che non esistono.


Ho due dosi di vaccino Moderna, tutta la mia famiglia é vaccinata, così come tutti i miei amici e conoscenti. Spiegami tu perché un nuovo lockdown é imminente, d'altronde io sono solo un povero scemo laureato in economia che sa fare al massimo 2+2...si tratta di emergenza SANITARIA se non erro, no? Quindi medici, infermieri e ricercatori dovrebbero avere la verità in tasca, non io....
Non sapere cosa sia un vaccino a mRna non mi dà voce in capitolo scusami, non me la sento di spiegarti che il mondo non ruota attorno a delle valigette di pelle (nera però) piene di contanti, é un concetto di corruzione e favoritismo che si ha se il più vicino contatto al mondo della finanza é stata Gomorra o il film di Checco Zalone.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho due dosi di vaccino Moderna, tutta la mia famiglia é vaccinata, così come tutti i miei amici e conoscenti. Spiegami tu perché un nuovo lockdown é imminente, d'altronde io sono solo un povero scemo laureato in economia che sa fare al massimo 2+2...si tratta di emergenza SANITARIA se non erro, no? Quindi medici, infermieri e ricercatori dovrebbero avere la verità in tasca, non io....
> Non sapere cosa sia un vaccino a mRna non mi dà voce in capitolo scusami, non me la sento di spiegarti che il mondo non ruota attorno a delle valigette di pelle (nera però) piene di contanti, é un concetto di corruzione e favoritismo che si ha se il più vicino contatto al mondo della finanza é stata Gomorra o il film di Checco Zalone.



Mi hai convinto! 

C è sicuramente un mega disegno dietro questa pandemia creata a tavolino.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi hai convinto!
> 
> C è sicuramente un mega disegno dietro questa pandemia creata a tavolino.


Ma noooo che fesserie, é tutto nato da un pangolino in un mercato di Wuhuan (come si scrive? Sono troppo ignorante), e tutti i governi mondiali, all'unisono, si prodigano per cercare la soluzione più efficiente, veloce e sicura possibile, da due anni. Nessun interesse di nessun genere, d'altronde la storia dell'umanità é misericordia, fratellanza, amore. Sicuramente se cambiassi cateteri in un reparto di terapia intensiva avrei un quadro più chiaro della situazione, ma purtroppo non é il mio caso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

*@pazzomania e @Dexter, basta.*


----------

